# First attempt at building a rock wall.



## Chris (Oct 14, 2015)

Well I probably should not have started learning at the entrance to my property. Started this morning and of course forgot before pictures.

This wall is going to be about 150 feet long so hopefully by then I figure out how to make the top flat.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444869417.589495.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444869430.105022.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444869444.071007.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444869461.102933.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444869493.922531.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444869505.537124.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks like a beauty and the wall's not bad either, what are you using for filler.
Every hi-hoe up here has the claw for building walls, I have a nice one just out side my door but the gay filled it with dirt and the weed were to much toubkble so now it is just covered with ivy.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 14, 2015)

You look like you have it figured out. It's a lot like a 3D puzzle: you look at the pieces and decide how they fit together.


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2015)

Using mortar for filler. Figured it will hold it together and keep weeds from growing.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2015)

Don't forget the drainage. They do lot up here filled with road much, dainage and no weeds to speak of. They do high retaining walls like this to, they use a heavy plastic called geo cloth or something to lock it all together with the fill behind it but never see morter.


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2015)

I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2015)

We call geo cloth filter fabric and that is a good idea behind it. I may do that in future walls. I have to buy a large roll of it for a job next week.


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2015)

Are you trucking the rock in?


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes. Using 1/4 ton rip rap from a quarry down the street so it is native to my area.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2015)

Chris said:


> Yes. Using 1/4 ton rip rap from a quarry down the street *so it is native to my area*.



Good, cause some species of rock can be overly invasive...


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm sure the native police will arrest him if he carried something other than that in Kommiefornia.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is today's progress. I'm tired.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444955736.577949.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444955751.094289.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444955781.975143.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1444955794.111329.jpg



Only five more months of wall building and I will be done.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2015)

Do you suddenly have a craving for Chinese food?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 15, 2015)

Are you going to put a big golden door in it for the immigrants?


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2015)

I can tell you that I am so very happy I own equipment. If not I would never be able to get it done. There is two of us working on it. My helper is probably about to quit.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 15, 2015)

I wouldn't even try it without a hefty excavator. Definitely not a DIY project for anyone - except in your business.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2015)

I just hope they are worth it when I am done. I could have done s cinder block wall and been done yesterday.


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2015)

Do you have any type of footing?


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2015)

No just about 6" of rock buried. My engineer is telling me it is not required with the rock. I may go deeper when I get to a wall taller than s couple feet.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2015)

I got the idea from the golf course I have been working on. There's are built the same way and have been standing for 96 years.


----------



## havasu (Oct 15, 2015)

So when is the golf course going to be installed? I'm gunna have to start practicing!


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2015)

I have thought about a putting green but don't think I would use it enough to justify the cost.


----------



## havasu (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, once you get old, you might just like that little putting green. Anso, you might consider installing a ball washer on site, since you never know how often your balls may drag in the dirt!


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2015)

Planted some lantana.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1445391531.261122.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1445391542.793455.jpg


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 20, 2015)

Would that be Carlos Lantana?


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2015)

I have those lantanas at my havasu place and they look great as they cascade off the retaining wall. Great choice!


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 21, 2015)

Great job Chris! 

That was one hell of a lot of work even with equipment. 
:beer:


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2015)

It's not done yet. Still have to wrap a corner and go another 60 feet.

Then I have another about the same length but taller.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 21, 2015)

Chris said:


> Then I have another about the same length but taller.




Well, get off the computer and get busy.


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2015)

Rocks are heavy. I am still recouping from last week


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 21, 2015)

Want me to send you some _undocumented workers_, we have plenty round here...


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2015)

We have plenty here too. I just figure this is a good job for my employees between jobs.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 21, 2015)

One of my heros is a guy named Fred Birchmore who died at age 100 a couple years ago. He is best known for riding a bike around the world (1935) when he was a teen. Its quite the story if you are so inclined to google his name. 
http://onlineathens.com/local-news/2012-04-15/renowned-adventurer-fred-birchmore-dies-100

He started building a stone wall at age 70 and reading Chris thread made me think about Freds wall. I will attach a google link to some photos of the wall. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=fre...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMImpKFq4TUyAIVQoI-Ch352QI4
If you ride bikes you will know term Fred is given to anyone with a clunky old bike with lots of crates attached to haul things. The term came from this Fred.


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2015)

I might get a few hours today to work on my wall. It feels like it will be a lifelong project.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 26, 2015)

Chris said:


> I might get a few hours today to work on my wall. It feels like it will be a lifelong project.




 It might feel like a lifelong project but it will be standing for many lifetimes.
 When I was in Italy I asked about the roofs as everything is tiled and I asked how long they last. The Italian guy I was with told me last forever I kind of laughed and said nothing last forever and he said come with me. We drove a short way and got out and he said here is a very old roof it was put on in the 5th century,  over here are new roofs 8th century. 

Your wall might make it forever also. Look at how old the rocks are you are starting with.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2015)

Got a little more progress last week. The quarry I first got the rock from stopped making that size so I was stuck with smaller stones. It made it easier to move by hand but more time consuming to stack and I liked the look of the larger better.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1446781392.315391.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1446781415.447915.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1446781434.197608.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Nov 5, 2015)

It is looking good.


----------



## havasu (Nov 5, 2015)

So I assume it gets muddy up there when it rains?


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2015)

Not to bad, it's mostly DG. My immediate yard is all gravel which helps. It wouldn't get bad except running the tractors tears things up.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 5, 2015)

Thought you went hunting...?


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2015)

I am. Did that work on Monday. Just finally had a chance to relax.

Definitely haven't been spending any time cleaning a deer.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 6, 2015)

Is it just me or do others get a sore back just reading this thread? Very impressive Chris and it looks country club good. 

I had a monster whitetail 12 point walk out in front of me this morning. I was doing about 60 and he just ambled out on the road. I laid into the binders and stopped to watch him and try and get around him and look back and see cars coming up on me so I start pumping the brakes and thank god they all got stopped. He took his good old time. The rut is starting it&#8217;s going to get crazy again like it does every year.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2015)

I hope I see a buck today. I'm sure my family wants me to come home.


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2015)

Did a little bit of work on the wall/planter yesterday.

The next few pics show the chainlink and railroad ties going vertical, that is where my new gate and columns will be.


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you going to power the gate to auto open?


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes. I already have all the equipment for that but will probably have to upgrade to something bigger and better down the road. My gate opener maxes out at a 500 pound gate up to 16' wide. I am thinking of doing double gates and not one large gate.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 18, 2015)

double gate makes more sense. Less hanging weight, quicker open / close.


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2015)

And more money in parts and pieces


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2015)

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/setting-post-driveway-gate-43599.html


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2016)

More walls going in.


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2016)

This is outside the entrance to my property.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1471454097.419642.jpg


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 17, 2016)

Dude...where is the green.... Guess I am use to New Englands 400 year old stone walls... 
Sorry..I could never get used to that.:nono:
However, the work looks good for what your dealing with, NICE!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2016)

It's hard. Everything is always dead and dry. I love green and wish I lived in it.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 18, 2016)

Hope all you guys in Socal are clear of the fire there.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2016)

It's about an hour from me and 20 minutes fro Havasu.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 18, 2016)

Well stay alert. I understand it's been a nasty one.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2016)

You would hate to have the fire go thru there and make you land look like a moon scape


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2016)

Have you seen my land? I took all the dead plants off and there is nothing left that could burn.

Actually there has been two fires that have gotten within a hundred yards of my house. My driveway make a good command post for the fire dept so hopefully they will keep it from burning. I'm the only one in my neighborhood with defensible space.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 19, 2016)

I was remarking on you moonscape, all you need is a cardboard flag and rover:thbup:


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2016)

I might have to make one for you.


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2016)

Put some vinyl fencing up to complement my rock walls.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1473428503.806968.jpg


----------

